# This thing is cool.  wish I was in NY



## Eric (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womans-Ward...506?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfbe77fca


----------



## TJW (Jul 27, 2015)

Eric said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womans-Ward...506?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfbe77fca




In the item description, the seller says he will ship the bike.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 28, 2015)

There are a couple Cabe members in the area that might be willing to help out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2015)

Been watching her for a while...but she is crusty


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone serious ,Im 15 miles away...Tom


----------



## Eric (Jul 30, 2015)

I would take the chance at 250 total investment but I would not want to pay the shipping handling and packing cost.  But I do love the crusty look.  I will keep an eye on it and if it drops to two hundred then I might be a buyer there.  Thanks for offering to help.


----------



## Boris (Jul 30, 2015)

This one will sparkle when clean.


----------



## vincev (Jul 30, 2015)

Surprised nobody jumped on this one.Only $250.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2015)

vincev said:


> Surprised nobody jumped on this one.Only $250.




I've been so tempted by this ol' girl for a couple weeks now. If the garage wasn't busting at the seams she'd be stuffed in there by now!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 2, 2015)

$175. shpd


----------



## JKT (Aug 2, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> $175. shpd




if you part this out I would be interested in the crank and chain ring...


----------



## COB (Aug 3, 2015)

I would take the chain guard and truss rods.


----------

